# Feijoa (Pineapple guava) mixed with Pineapple



## crazyx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello people, 

Just I thought I would try racking (haha) your brains about a batch of Feijoa Wine I started yesterday.

Ok so I started with just under 2 shopping bags full of feijoa's, had them in the freezer for around 2 weeks, unfroze the contents then scooped out the insides, put the pulp in a double lined stocking and managed to get just over 7 kilograms of weight including the juices. Oh yea this is to eventually go into a 25 odd litre carboy.

I've done 3 batches of feijoa wine this season so I thought I would mix it up and add another fruit for flavour. Pineapple came to mind, so I headed out to the supermarket and picked up a few cans in their own juices. So that was another 2.4 kilograms of juices and fruit that I added to the mixture. I added 3 tsp of pectic enzyme, after I had done that. It smells amazing at this point,


So then it stumped me, I'm not sure how much sugar to add? Any advice? I want something that will make a semi sweet type of wine with the possibility of turning a few bottles into sparkling wine down the track.

It's only the start of the feijoa season here and I'm already out of free carboys after this batch haha damn!  I've found making more wine is the only thing that stops me from sampling the ones in the fermenter hehe 

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## crazyx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Also, all the recipes I have seen tell you to add water etc. Do you think you could make a feijoa wine purely out of the juices??? 

I almost forgot, I also had two old black bananas that I put into a small pot with some water. Simmered them for about 30 minutes and added a cup of the juice/gravy (an old guy at the local brewing shop told me to try it). It supposedly adds body,

I also don't use tap water, never been a fan of it. With all the chemicals and fluoride they add to it. So have only used mineral water (it really nice tasting water, not sure of ph though) from the farm 


Fingers crossed it comes out good!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 25, 2010)

Use a hydrometer and have a starting point around 1.800 to 1.092

Most of my wines including my sweets I start at 1.092 which gives me a good 12% alcohol. I'll back sweeten and add some sorbate to prevent refermentation. Currently I've been experimenting with different specific gravities at completion.

I don't care to have all my wines the same sweetness. My sweetest is 1.020 I believe.

Starting with a too high s.g. and you'll be making mouth wash or rocket fuel. Start on the low side then add the juice or sugar. The fruit alone may make the must very sweet.


----------



## crazyx2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for that steve. 

I'll keep the thread updated as go along,


----------



## crazyx2 (Aug 12, 2010)

So I have now bottled the wine, tastes ok definately better than a straight feijoa wine. Although it was probably slightly on the watery side.

I later added a little bit of dried mango also, can't really taste it in the wine. Thumbs up to the pinnapple though!


----------

